
What do you think of my new review platform for staffing agencies? - kurt_recruitsy
http://www.recruitsy.com
======
kurt_recruitsy
Check out [https://www.recruitsy.com](https://www.recruitsy.com)

Just launched to allow candidates and employers to rate their experiences
working with recruiters and staffing agencies.

Every review published will contributes 20 meals to #FightChildHunger in the
US through 4/15/19

